# Mags, Crossbreed, DOB 03  Gatwick, Surrey



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Mags, Crossbreed, DOB 03  Gatwick, Surrey



*Homing Requirements:* Mags needs a family whose dedication is to ensure her safety, security and treasure her. A dog experienced family where their dog is the centre of their universe, terrier or lurcher experience would be preferable. We're looking for 6' panel fencing, only pet status and a companion home with part-time work being the max. of being left ....nothing less for our Mags!

*Her Story:* Mags was found stray and won the pound kennel staff's hearts and somehow never got put on the 'put to sleep list' despite having ran out of time weeks ago. We honoured their devotion and got them off the hook by coming forwards for Mags ... to our very great pleasure. Mags is now spayed, vax'd and was already chipped.

*Advert:* Mags was found chipped, but previous owner passed her on long ago. For a dog to have been chipped and not spayed suggests a dog who may have had the habit of becoming detached from their owners i.e poor recall or garden security offered. Walking Mags it is apparent, her focus is on the horizon and she pays little attention to her companions ... what moved ... what was that? ... whow lets go there! Mags behaves as a lurcher in pursuit and so we recommend an extender lead to maintain her relationship to people, intent on taking her home after this exciting escapade. At home when she is relaxed a more loving dog you'll never find.

Mags is full of surprises ... unique in her looks. Her mix will have you guessing. Her deep chest denotes a lurcher or boxer influence. Her adoreable face is sincere, gentle, soft and very kissable ... you wont resist! Her age, no we double checked, her chip details say 7 years old when she looks like a spring lamb and acts like one! Her colour is creme caramel and that just sums up our little maiden. She is yet to be discovered within a home setting; she will delight we're sure, but exit security will need awareness as she may just decide to go walkabouts ... or she may show that having found her loving family adventure fails to attract without her companions in tow.

Please visit Mag's thread, in All Breeds Rescue Remedies Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Mags Crossbreed DOB 03 Gatwick (N) kennels on our Forum to find out more about her and follow her progress.

If you are interested in re-homing please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.




For daily updates click our forum logo on our homepage and you will find the full range of dogs that are available for homing - Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Index

***PLEASE NOTE: We are a rescue finding dogs their forever homes. We usually ask for a minimum donation of £150 at the time of adoption, for each dog, to help us continue helping homeless dogs***.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Further afield with Mags - lots of new smells to explore


such a lovely girl....






Sociable Mags met Shadow [another RR rescue dog] in the woods on the way out & then had a short walk with McQueen [another RR rescue dog] on the way back


She insisted on being a little in front so McQueen could appreciate her cute wiggle! 


*Mags is currently in boarding kennels near Gatwick, Surrey and would benefit from a foster home until her forever home comes along. Can you help her?*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Out with Mags!



Such a good looking dog



And a busy-bee too, difficult to get a decent photo of her when you are on your own, unless you've got a convenient post to loop the lead round!

*Mags is currently in boarding kennels and she would really love some time in a foster home. If you are able to foster her please get in touch.*

If you are interested in re-homing Mags please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Mags has gone into a foster home for 2 weeks over Christmas to give her a break from kennel life. Here is an update from her now foster mum:

Mags was very quiet in the car on the way back. She has met my GSP and Springer boys who make her look very tiny. She was very polite to them and seems to be a confident dog who is not easily offended. She is crate trained, house trained, doesn't jump up or jump on the furniture. She loves her cuddles, smiles and wiggles when you crouch to give her a cuddle. She is also quite keen on the fire!



You can follow Magss progress in foster over the next two weeks and onwards via this link on our forum: Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Mags Crossbreed DOB 03 Leatherhead surrey Xmas foster

If you are interested in re-homing Mags please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.[/b]


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update and some lovely pics from Magss fosterer:


























It's been an uneventful few days, with Mags being very compliant and settled with her new regime. She is happy to socialise with absolutely any dog including my boys when outside the house. We have kept her either in a separate room or crated when all the dogs are together and they are relaxed and happy with this arrangement. Mags is happily munching through my supply of meaty bones when in her crate.










Mags loves her walks and gets about 2 hours a day split into 2 walks, more when I'm off work. She has muscled up a bit and looks an absolute picture. I will take some more photos this weekend. She is the talk of Norbury Park where we walk, and I am hoping that someone there knows someone, who has a little Mags shaped space in their life. I will keep walking her round there until we find that person! She gets a lot of attention because she is sooooo pretty.

Mags was totally unbothered by the fireworks last night. She barked at the first couple and then went back to sleep. In fact she sleeps most of the time indoors, whether she is in her crate or not. She's a very easy girl to please.

And 

Mags is continuing to be a really good girl. She has mingled freely with the boys outside in the yard after their walk with no problems at all. After 2 hours together on a walk they are all pretty chilled out and ready for a snooze.

Mags is getting much better on the flexi lead, she has almost completely stopped towing me along. Every time she pulls I stop, so she is doing much more zig zagging from side to side in the bushes than pulling now.

The clicker training is coming along nicely...and she loves it! She is very attentive and willing in the house, getting the same focus out in the garden is our next goal......and then out on our walks! You can see from her ear that she is listening to what is going on in the next room whilst she sits. Multi-tasking......clever girl!!

Here she is showing off 3 lovely sit/stays in the kitchen.

















And look at this almost at the other end of the kitchen posing for a photo!









*If you are interested in re-homing Mags please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from Magss fosterer:

All is going very well with Mags, she is very happy on her long line. I think if I let her off now she would stay with us, but I could not stop her haring off after any wildlife we encountered. The chances of her getting lost if that happened are high, so until I can get and keep her attention when she is "on task", she will be staying on the long line. But she is becoming more responsive all the time and I am optimistic she will be off the lead one day in the foreseeable future.

We had a lovely long walk this morning then Mags spent the rest of the day pottering about in the garden and sunbathing.




























Mags and Ollie are much more relaxed about each other now!!










If you are interested in re-homing Mags please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from Magss fosterer:

Wooo Hooooo!!! Look at this!!!!





































This is massive progress and to understand why you need to look at it from Mags' point of view. She came here having previously been in a kennel so a heater (which she had in her kennel) was a BIG bonus, when you know from experience what it's like to be cold. She was initially prepared to be quite snotty with Ollie about sitting in front of the coal fire, and it was the cause of a few disputes.

Learning to share the warmest spot in the house is a BIG step. Well done Mags!

She is also very good with her food. I had to pick her nearly full bowl of dinner up whilst she was eating, to move her away from the door. She meekly followed me across the kitchen to a better position.

*If you are interested in re-homing Mags then please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

I had the pleasure of meeting and walking Mags last weekend. Ummm another one that I had down as a bigger dog, but she is only small medium! She walked well on the lead with Daisy and they got along really well - walking side by side happily.

She is pretty ...



Mags has a cute smile ...






A few more pics ... well she was really cute!






Mags with Susie 


*Mags is currently in boarding kennels and would really benefit from some TLC in a foster home until her forever home comes along. If you think you could help Mags by offering her a foster place then please get in touch.

If you think you can offer Mags a home then please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Mags moved to another kennels last week - her previous one needed hers for their Easter boarding bookings.



Lynne enjoyed 3 hours with her in the car then a very quick walk as the new kennels were closing.







*Ideally Mags would really benefit from a break from kennels and a few more cuddles! If you think you could foster Mags then please complete our Fostering questionnaire online on this link: https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/rescue-remedies-fostering-questionnaire/

If you are interested in re-homing Mags then please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from one of our volunteer walkers:



Mags is adorable! She's taken a bit of a shine to Rob and when he stops paying her attention or walks away she makes cute little snuffly whining noises..... heart melting stuff.

Mags is lovely whether you are walking her or spending time with her - she keeps herself to herself while she's walking and doesn't need lots of cuddles as you are walking along. She's an independent lady little Mags!

Back in the kennels she is ALL about the cuddles and really loves a good belly rub!

We took her out with Zena today and they walked together beautifully. She wasn't at all bothered by bikes, people and other dogs we came across and is a genuine delight to be around.

There is someone out there with a Mags shaped hole in their life and she is just waiting for them to come along. Hurry up please Mag's is waiting for you!







*Mags would really benefit from a break from kennels and a few more cuddles! If you think you could foster Mags then please complete our Fostering questionnaire online on this link: https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/rescue-remedies-fostering-questionnaire/

If you are interested in re-homing Mags then please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Mags came out of her kennel today in style as ever...she always looks like she has the cares of the world on her shoulders but beneath her furrowed brow is the softest of hearts you could ever wish to love.

Sometimes I think she looks a lot bigger in photos than she really is - see her picture with a walker below for a better idea...







*Mags would really benefit from a break from kennels and a few more cuddles! If you think you could foster Mags then please complete our Fostering questionnaire online on this link: https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/rescue-remedies-fostering-questionnaire/

If you are interested in re-homing Mags then please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

I can't begin to describe how good Mags was at the Bordon K9 show. She was an absolute delight to be with all day, so affectionate and undemanding.





Mags and Janet went round the agility course - she's a natural but the same can't be said for Janet  oops!





She was cuddled, kissed, stroked and tickled all day. I think she enjoyed her day out - and I know they all enjoyed her company.

*Please note that Mags is currently in boarding kennels and also available for foster until a 'forever' home is found".

If you are interested in re-homing Mags please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Heather walked the lovely Mags. Such a scrummy girl ... she just wanted to kiss those wrinkles on her forehead!

Mags has lost a little bit of weight lately though. She needs a warm home before winter...







*Please note that Mags is currently in boarding kennels and also available for foster until a 'forever' home is found".

If you are interested in re-homing Mags please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle. *


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

***Bump***


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

It was nice to see Mags again - it had been a while. Was surprised to see that she has filled out and turned into an adult dog while I wasn't looking - in fact she has turned into the doggie equivalent of a butterfly! Have to say though that she is looking in beautiful condition and is quite something ...






Some more pics of Mags in festive mode ...





Mags hasn't quite mastered the art of hat wearing - let's just say it's a work in progress ...




Please note that Mags is currently in boarding kennels and also available for foster until a 'forever' home is found".

If you are interested in re-homing Mags please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.


----------

